
Supercomputers make discoveries that scientists can't - srikar
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329844.000-supercomputers-make-discoveries-that-scientists-cant.html
======
lutusp
A quote: "KnIT is a collaboration between IBM and Baylor College of Medicine
in Houston, Texas. It is the latest step into a weird world where autonomous
machines make discoveries that are beyond scientists, simply by rifling more
thoroughly through what we already know, and faster than any human can."

This is a great breakthrough. The system should be let loose on psychology
papers -- it could read everything published in the last 30 years and
conclude, "These people can't agree on anything, even the meaning of common
terms."

